
The art of the oppressed：There is no such thing as fake news - tbsmartens
https://medium.com/@tbsmartens/there-is-no-such-thing-as-fake-news-or-why-fake-news-is-the-art-of-the-oppressed-27a5c2385a74?source=linkShare-2aed86203d41-1482107532
======
theseoafs
What a bad article. I mean, starting from the very first parapgraph:

> What puzzles me about the discussions around “fake news”, is how everybody
> in favor of free speech is now calling for censorship. Like, really? Don’t
> you see where this will lead — ”a Ministry of Truth” and other things that
> only 1984 could have envisioned.

There is no one prominent who is arguing for unilateral government censorship
of fake news sites. What has been proposed are a series of reforms, usually
outside of the legal system, to help people identify blatantly incorrect but
otherwise convincing-looking articles on big platforms like Facebook, which
bears no resemblance to anything Orwellian.

~~~
tbsmartens
Deleted / I made my point in the original article

~~~
theseoafs
No fines for fake news are "on the table" in the US.

Obviously policies that are meant to target fake news wouldn't touch opinion
pieces about the best Christmas gifts.

~~~
tbsmartens
Everything is an opinion, isn't?

~~~
theseoafs
No.

